# They're Back Skinny Deer Fattening Up on Apples



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, it's that time of year again and the wild apple trees are super filled with fruit this year, especially the two wild yellow apple trees, which is the apple they like most due to their sweetness, so I am expecting to see an entire herd of deer like we had last year.

The super tall female is back with a couple of fawn or yearlings?  I only got pics of one of them but when the mamma heard a car down the drive on the main road and started to walk away from the apple tree to run across to the meadow in to the woods, there were 2 fawns following her...I don't know where the third one was at when I was taking pics...probably at one of the other apple trees in the yard, I dunno?

anyway, they are skinny skinny skinny, especially the mama, and last year when I was taking pics at the end of the apple season, she was fat as can be....so I am expecting to see her really fat in about 3 weeks, from eating all these apples....

And once again, Josh...my neighbor, thanked me for fattening them up for him.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

hope this works....it stopped me from posting other pics after the first one, got an error, so let me try again...

Crud, it keeps giving me an error that the file is too big!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

i can't load another pic to my other thread so lets see if a new thread can post 1 more and maybe mods can merge the two threads?

it didn't work...darn it

let me figure out what i am doing wrong


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Care4all said:


> i can't load another pic to my other thread so lets see if a new thread can post 1 more and maybe mods can merge the two threads?
> 
> it didn't work...darn it
> 
> let me figure out what i am doing wrong


You should use the middle finger...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

I have to save or download my pics and then load them onto USMB...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I have to save or download my pics and then load them onto USMB...


yeah, i think i'm going to have to do that...


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > i can't load another pic to my other thread so lets see if a new thread can post 1 more and maybe mods can merge the two threads?
> ...


Nope...you hold your pinky finger in the air while right-clicking.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

OK, I figured it out!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

she's a really tall mama deer...her ribs are showing!

last year, when i first encountered her, she was plump....but as mentioned, it was later along in the apple season l.y.

this is big old apple tree just filled, especially up high with apples this year....  we use a really long rubber tube to knock them down from up high for the deer....but we won't do that until around october 1st, just to get the remaining down that haven't fallen.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's the link for the thread that I have on other pics of the Doe and Fawn

They're Back Skinny Deer Fattening Up on Apples | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

MODS PLEASE MERGE IF POSSIBLE!

Thank you!


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 18, 2015)

*Moderation Note:*

*Merged.. Great pix... *


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2015)




----------

